# Qad rest tuning problems



## Nitroboy (Jan 15, 2006)

Those bows should shoot alot better with arrow being 90degrees to string, Thats if everything is correct, brace height, Axle to Axle and cam timing


----------



## THOMASBOW1 (Jun 29, 2007)

*re*

I set my nocking point level seems to tune better...also center your arrow through the rest hole and do a walk back tune for center shot...make sure rest rises at the last 1''to 1'' 1/2 of your draw.....


----------



## burdog (Aug 3, 2008)

THOMASBOW1 said:


> I set my nocking point level seems to tune better...also center your arrow through the rest hole and do a walk back tune for center shot...make sure rest rises at the last 1''to 1'' 1/2 of your draw.....


Are you saying level nock no matter what rest? Or just the qad rest? ATA and CT are dead on.


----------



## hunterlegend (Jul 13, 2008)

always level nock. i personally would give you advice that you dont want to hear. I would say to ditch the drop away. Too many issues and things to go wrong. But i guess thats just my opinion, and i will probably get bashed for it. also, in my opinion, paper tuning is a waste of time. sorry but, the nock tear is caused by the flex of the arrow. you can't stop the flex of your arrow.


----------



## cassellm (Feb 13, 2004)

*Knock Height*

I set my QAD HD 90 degres and have no fletching contact. One issue with this rest is that on my 2008 Allegiance you cannot get the arrow to ride straight through the berger holes. I set it as low as possible so that the rest drops to zero degrees without hitting the shelf and the arrow rides throught the top of the berger holes. For some reason Bowtec set the holes really low on this model bow.


----------



## Jathinkysaurus (Oct 8, 2006)

Have you tried bareshaft tuning for nock height? I'm using this rest on '07 Drenalin which I believe is very similar setup to SBXT, have never had the 2" blazers strike the containment bar. My nock height is about 3/16" above square. Established this by bareshaft tuning- shoot an unfletched shaft into your target butt from about 8-10 yards, if it sits in the target nock high, it is leaving the bow nock high. Adjust your nock height until the bareshaft is level in the target. Strictly speaking,you should adjust it so that it is parrallel with a fletched shaft in the target, but if you have contact issues you can't rely on your fletched shaft- getting the bare shaft level with the floor should be enough to tell you whether nock height is the cause of your contact problem.


----------



## BayouBob (Apr 9, 2007)

cassellm said:


> I set my QAD HD 90 degres and have no fletching contact. One issue with this rest is that on my 2008 Allegiance you cannot get the arrow to ride straight through the berger holes. I set it as low as possible so that the rest drops to zero degrees without hitting the shelf and the arrow rides throught the top of the berger holes. For some reason Bowtec set the holes really low on this model bow.


Actually Bowtech let someone design the riser shelf that doesn't shoot a bow. The stupid trough is too narrow for a fall away rest to clear. If the entire shelf was as low as the trough (the way they were before 08) you wouldn't have to mount the rest so high. I use a QAD LD which has a longer mounting arm. I mounted it all the way back and then cut about 1/8" off the top of the forks and the rest falls behind the shelf and allows me to position the arrow so it is below center of the Berger holes. That also picked up 10 fps.


----------



## jackhorner (Nov 7, 2006)

*Bare shaft tune*

I was shooting a WB rest, with nock height 1/8" higher than 90deg. Changed to QAD rest bare shaft tunned and found the arrow sits at 90deg, BH and FP hitting together( Different Bow though)


----------



## burdog (Aug 3, 2008)

Arrow is centered in the berger hole and I'm using the "standard" launcher. I really think my problem is high nock point. I reset everything to level nock and I have shot a few dozen arrows with no contact. I will try some bare shaft tuning like suggested to see what that looks like and then go from there. Thanks for the help.


----------

